
The MakeGamesWithUs Online Academy - sama
http://makegameswith.us/online-academy/
======
kkhire
I definitely recommend this course! I've met the founders and have
participated once in a flappy bird class. definitely a program considering if
you want to have something to show recruiters when looking for jobs

------
NikolajMe
This looks absolutely amazing. And as was said, i am really looking forward to
enrolling once swift will get added since i suck at learning new stuff.

~~~
nwenzel
Step 1 to learning new stuff: stop using self-defeating language. Step 2: Jump
in and give it a try. There's no substitute for actually building something.

~~~
NikolajMe
That is very true, i need to give it a go sometime. Thank you very much for
the encouraging words!

------
mathattack
It seems like there is a market mechanism missing here. We shouldn't be
handing out free spots just for free. It should be in the form of, "I'll pay
for your free spot if you commit to X hours of programming in return." Perhaps
we use Karma as a proxy for trustworthiness and commitment?

So here's the deal I will offer. I will sign up over the weekend, and will
give the free offer to someone. If you have over 1000 Karma, list how many
hours of programming you'll offer me on a silly TBD side project (don't offer
anything ridiculous like 100) and I'll pay for at least one of you. (I'm
between gigs, otherwise I'd offer this to a dozen folks) You just have to
promise that you'll finish the class no matter what, and give me a couple
hours.

------
RankingMember
Looks like an awesome way to teach coding. I'd love it even more if there was
a way to test run the first week, just to see what the style is like before
dropping $100.

------
ilolu
Is there any online game development course for desktop games ?. Or how to go
about learning game development for desktop games like Warcraft, Doom etc.

~~~
truncate
I think you should be looking for courses targeting particular 3d game engines
like Unreal, Unity etc. I found one for Unity which seems to be pretty
popular.
[http://walkerboystudio.com/html/unity_training___free__.html](http://walkerboystudio.com/html/unity_training___free__.html)

------
Chinpokoman
If anyone has a friend spot available I would love to learn how to create
games with this course.

thechinpokoman@hotmail.com is my email. If everything works out I might even
work with someone on a small project too, I'm an artist in my spare time and
must admit my game programming skills aren't very good.

~~~
Chinpokoman
Oh, I should mention I've lurked HN for quite a few years, I just never had a
reason to sign up until now!

------
Lacju
I would seriously appreciate a friend spot if anyone has one that they aren't
going to use. I would sign up for this in a heartbeat but I just had to blow
my whole paycheck renewing my license and registration. Happy birthday indeed.

------
krrishd
Out of curiosity, are there plans to introduce Swift development?

I see that it's primarily an Objective-C oriented course, which in light of
recent revelations from Apple, may not be nearly as worth it as it was before
WWDC.

~~~
jvrossb
There absolutely are! Note that most companies will be hiring Objective-C devs
for many more years since existing code bases are not going anywhere and it's
still unclear how much adoption Swift will get amongst non-hobbyists.

~~~
krrishd
True, true. Either way, good luck, I think what you guys are doing for tech
education, especially for the age group that you're addressing, is really
awesome!

------
busterarm
Is anyone enrolling in this that has a friend spot they're not using? I'm
interested, but not so much so that I'm able to justify spending $100 on it
right now.

~~~
jloden
I'm giving a spot for $50 if you're interested

~~~
micmcg
micmcg at gmail if you are still selling it

------
celticninja
We need to set up a swap system that allows people to gift their friend place
to other interested parties.

Do you accept BTC? paying in USD would he a pain for me.

------
jloden
I signed up with a friend to split the costs in half but he didn't go through
with it. Anyone interested in grabbing a spot for $50?

------
mlangdon
As long as we're looking for free stuff, my email is in my profile, if someone
is incline to unburden themselves of a friend spot.

------
hgsigala
If anyone is willing to go 50/50 let me know! theadictspunk (a) gmail

------
RankingMember
I'll take a guest spot if anyone's got one - rod4400 at yahoo

------
joshdance
Is there a list of games that the founders or past students have made?

~~~
DesaiAshu
Students from our in person course: www.mgw.us/games

------
dataminded
If anyone has a quest spot, I'd really appreciate it.

rafael at dataminded.net

------
confusedguy
Is anyone enrolling in this that has a friend spot they're not using? I don't
have $100 :(

~~~
wesley
yes, what's your email address?

~~~
karlcoelho1
can I have that friend spot? :) me(at)karlcoelho.com

------
01Michael10
Only iPhone game development? Sorry, no interest... Why limit your potential
students by offering only one platform?

~~~
ekianjo
Especially, why limit the development to mobile devices when you can create
much more impressive games for desktops and the like ?

~~~
coralreef
Why learn basic addition when you can learn calculus?

~~~
ekianjo
And that comparison would be valid for what? Are you suggesting Mobile games
are more sophisticated ?

~~~
coralreef
No, I was suggesting that it might be better to learn one thing before
learning another.

~~~
ekianjo
Sure, but why would mobile should be learnt first, then? I'd just like to
understand your train of thought.

~~~
CalRobert
How about "Because you like mobile games?"

Of course, if you prefer desktop games, learn to make those first. Either way,
go with what you enjoy.

